
Anti-intellectualism is everywhere on the Internet - soufron
https://medium.com/@soufron/anti-intellectualism-is-everywhere-on-the-internet-cff450c81508
======
Safety1stClyde
Ranting like this doesn't come across as particularly thoughtful.

